# Rollitup Live Chat Rules and Guidelines



## potroastV2 (Aug 5, 2009)

If you are having trouble with the LIVECHAT link try this on any IRC chat client.....

server - irc.rollitup.org
room - #rollitup
port 6667

Here are the RULES:

Rollitup Live Chat Rules and Guidelines

Rollitup.org supports the principles of free speech. However we also recognize the importance for people to respect the rights of others. Our goal is to create a fun and relaxed environment for like minded people, which also means a place where we don't tolerate behavior that is harmful to others. Our rules are pretty basic and are designed to support the creation of an inviting environment to meet new people and participate in vibrant discussions about our passion for Marijuana and that culture. So, please read these rules and guidelines.

Must be 18 or older here. 

No Selling, Soliciting or Trading of any sorts.

We do not tolerate attacks based on race, religion, gender, sexual orientation, or political affiliation or any ganging up on members. No personal threats or harassment. This includes linking to pictures representing an attack or that are violent in nature. 
You can debate opinions but do not attack the people behind them.
By acting in a negative manner, you effect the whole channel. Keep the spirits up so we can all have a good time. 

No flooding or spamming:
Interrupting the flow of the chat sessions with the use of large fonts, repetitive typing, Spamming (the advertising of other websites) or any other activity that makes it difficult for chatters to maintain a conversation is prohibited.
Spamming or flooding of bot commands will not be tolerated. 

No posting of private contact information:
We ask that you do not give out your personal information, e-mail address, phone numbers and home addresses in the main chat. If you do so, you do this at your own risk and release Rollitup from any and all responsibility.

No impersonating other members:
Changing your chat name or creating an account to impersonate other members is considered annoying and a form of harassment and is prohibited.

Bots:
Only operator sanctioned bots are allowed on the channel. These bots will be registered by the operators, and in most cases run by the operators. No other bots are allowed in the channels for any reason and doing so could result in the user being banned. 

Respect for Operators:
Respect the decisions of the Operators in the channel to kick or ban a user. Operators are trusted to make decisions so that all users can be safe and enjoy themselves.
If you feel that this decision was inappropriate, please feel free to ask the Operator responsible in a private message why they made this decision.

This is what will happen should choose not to follow the rules and guidelines here. 
First off you will get: 
Warning - You are asked not to do the action again. Most small infraction will result in a warning.
If you still continue you will be:
Silenced - User is silenced from the channel for 300 seconds. You will not be able to talk, only listen. (time out)
If after the time out it continues:
Kick - You will be removed from the channel.
If you still don't get the idea:
Temporary Ban - You will be removed from the channel and not permitted to reenter for a certain period of time.
And if you still don't get it:
Permanent Ban - You will not longer be able to access the channel.


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 5, 2009)

I think this is something everyone can agree with  

Good post bud.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 5, 2009)

I like the rules.


----------



## leftdog77 (Aug 11, 2009)

way too many chances.... even stoners dont need to be told that many times to know they are doing something wrong... lol well maybe dogs do train better lol


----------



## Dr High (Aug 14, 2009)

These Rules Rule, so thats what we're sticking with =]


----------



## leelaw18 (Aug 14, 2009)

Dr High said:


> These Rules Rule, so thats what we're sticking with =]


HI, I am a new member. so far I have talked to just one guy. He was nice and we talked for hours. He offered me so much help, and I appreciated it. I am first time grower and no NOTHING. So he gave me his personal email and asked me to send pics. I talked to him after sending pics and he said he would look at them after lunch. the reason i tell u all this, is since then, when i go back into the room i met him, neither he or anyone else will acknowledge that i am in the room. did i do something wrong? am i not using the controls in the room correctly. Ivery much need help and want to meet like minded people in this area. I have a RX so have and grow, can u help me and let me know what is going on maybe?
ty lee


----------



## yourlocal420 (Sep 2, 2009)

leelaw18 said:


> HI, I am a new member. so far I have talked to just one guy. He was nice and we talked for hours. He offered me so much help, and I appreciated it. I am first time grower and no NOTHING. So he gave me his personal email and asked me to send pics. I talked to him after sending pics and he said he would look at them after lunch. the reason i tell u all this, is since then, when i go back into the room i met him, neither he or anyone else will acknowledge that i am in the room. did i do something wrong? am i not using the controls in the room correctly. Ivery much need help and want to meet like minded people in this area. I have a RX so have and grow, can u help me and let me know what is going on maybe?
> ty lee


You probably didn't do anything wrong just some people that are regulars in the chat get constantly bombarded with first time grower questions. The chat is pretty much for chat in general, the regulars don't feel its their duty to hold your hand to show you how to grow your medication. I know this seems kinda mean and unfair at times but that is the way it goes sometimes. There are thousands of pages of grow information for about any situation you can imagine. The fact that new growers either can't find the information or too lazy to look for it. I myself am guilty on being short with new growers. However, I don't mind answering questions that you cannot find the answer to.
There will always be unanswered questions and stupid mistakes we all made them its a part of learning. However, how I learned and most of the regulars in the chat learned, is from lots of reading and reasearch which will teach you alot and earn you some respect with your peers. I hope this helps.
If you do need help with some things that you cant figure out I would be happy to help you if I can. Just take into consideration the questions you ask.

Yourlocal420


----------



## cbtwohundread (Sep 2, 2009)

sounds lovely.,.,,dont be stumbly or youll be fumbly,dont be grumbly or youll be stumbling.,.,heed the rules evil doers.,.,


----------



## beardo (Sep 6, 2009)

what did i do? sorry


----------



## zeena (Sep 16, 2009)

how do iget rid of that naked women...she is hot....and i would probabaly faaarrrk her...but i dont want to look aat her every time i think about herbalicious goodness.


Please .... *beardo... *hepl m eget rid of the naked woman! 

*xxx*
Pl


----------



## lpetal (Sep 24, 2009)

ok fine i accept the rules


----------



## Masterblaster777 (Oct 8, 2009)

This guy keeps saying he has peoples IP addresses?? Is your site secure or what??? I have multi stacked protection and use public well semi public wan to access most sites and this one but it is interesting that he keeps saying he has peoples information? Care to comment???


----------



## vikovg (Jan 3, 2010)

i live in kern county i would like to know how many plants can i grow leally


----------



## d0z3r (Jan 6, 2010)

I cant speak for anyone else, but I don't mind answering people's questions in #rollitup. 
Some kind souls took pity on my sorry butt when I first started learning, and I feel good paying it forward. 

That's my $.02


----------



## budman52 (Jan 31, 2010)

rollitup said:


> Rollitup Live Chat Rules and Guidelines
> 
> Rollitup.org supports the principles of free speech. However we also recognize the importance for people to respect the rights of others. Our goal is to create a fun and relaxed environment for like minded people, which also means a place where we don't tolerate behavior that is harmful to others. Our rules are pretty basic and are designed to support the creation of an inviting environment to meet new people and participate in vibrant discussions about our passion for Marijuana and that culture. So, please read these rules and guidelines.
> 
> ...


thanx i like this chat lots


----------



## NoRcHrOn (May 31, 2010)

sounds good to me


----------



## natelandros (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi, I have been banned from the chat room and I cannot figure out why. I had not been on in like 2 weeks and the next time I tried to log in it says that I am banned. I had no problems in the room and never a argument or anything that would suggest that I be banned. I have sent several emails to the contact option and have not had one response back. I hope this section is viewd by a site manager or someone that can help. Thanks


----------



## skydivr (Nov 18, 2010)

Woohoo! Rules rule! errrr... ummmmm..... LOL!


----------



## CharlieBud (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Dr High (Mar 19, 2012)

CharlieBud said:


>



Thats right...


----------



## Meltrex (Dec 27, 2012)

Quick Question, Is live chat down at this time? I've tried connecting for two days now and all I get is a page loading error. Good Times


----------



## Dr High (Dec 30, 2012)

It's been down for WEEKS. Yay.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 31, 2012)

It should be fixed now, try it.


----------



## Dr High (Jan 1, 2013)

Still down couple days later.. it says Couldnt connect to a remote server. booooooooooo


----------



## Dr High (Jan 5, 2013)

Any Help guys?


----------



## Dr High (Jan 11, 2013)

Bump, any help with the chat? ITs been down for weeks after it was temporairly fixed. thanks!


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 11, 2013)

Not sure what is going on, he says it is fixed but yet you can't get on. Have you tried to connect through an IRC client?


----------



## Dr High (Jan 12, 2013)

Well if i can't get on from the site what good is it to have a chat on here?


----------



## Dr High (Jan 12, 2013)

Used to have have pigeon but id have to set everything like it was and i dont remember the ports and everything.


----------



## Dr High (Jan 12, 2013)

PM me the ports and ill set myself on pideon.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 12, 2013)

server - irc.rollitup.org
room - #rollitup
port 6667


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 26, 2013)

Still down ? I cant access at this time ..


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 4, 2013)

leelaw18 said:


> HI, I am a new member. so far I have talked to just one guy. He was nice and we talked for hours. He offered me so much help, and I appreciated it. I am first time grower and no NOTHING. So he gave me his personal email and asked me to send pics. I talked to him after sending pics and he said he would look at them after lunch. the reason i tell u all this, is since then, when i go back into the room i met him, neither he or anyone else will acknowledge that i am in the room. did i do something wrong? am i not using the controls in the room correctly. Ivery much need help and want to meet like minded people in this area. I have a RX so have and grow, can u help me and let me know what is going on maybe? ty lee


 Did this guy get busted or something? Exchanging email is dangerous.


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 6, 2013)

See post #1 for details how to access the livechat with an ICR chat client as the current LIVECHAT link on the top here does not work.
Chiceh


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 13, 2013)

Im new to IRC, what a good app for mac, I am unable to access the chat..which sux...not the chat function, the fact i can't access it lol


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 14, 2013)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Im new to IRC, what a good app for mac, I am unable to access the chat..which sux...not the chat function, the fact i can't access it lol


I use Colloquy on a mac. There also Icechat, mIRC and a few others.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks Chiceh


----------



## Wicked0ne (Nov 29, 2016)

Does anyone still use riu irc? For the last few weeks I've been trying to check it out, but it appears the irc server is down.
* Connecting to irc.rollitup.org (206.41.117.12 port 6667...
* Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out​
The web live chat also does not work.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 29, 2016)

Wicked0ne said:


> Does anyone still use riu irc? For the last few weeks I've been trying to check it out, but it appears the irc server is down.
> * Connecting to irc.rollitup.org (206.41.117.12 port 6667...
> * Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out​
> The web live chat also does not work.


I host a private chat. It's mainly a refuge for dick pix and swapping recipes.


----------



## sunni (Nov 29, 2016)

Wicked0ne said:


> Does anyone still use riu irc? For the last few weeks I've been trying to check it out, but it appears the irc server is down.
> * Connecting to irc.rollitup.org (206.41.117.12 port 6667...
> * Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out​
> The web live chat also does not work.


we are aware its been broken for many years. it is best to double check the date in which you are replying to, this thread is from 2012


----------



## Wicked0ne (Nov 29, 2016)

I know, but it's still advertised in the forum. I figured if it was still being advertised it might still be a thing.


----------



## HideousPenguinBoy (Mar 9, 2017)

Is there a place people chat instead? It's a cool feature that I know I'd like to use.


----------



## sunni (Mar 9, 2017)

HideousPenguinBoy said:


> Is there a place people chat instead? It's a cool feature that I know I'd like to use.


In the forums toke n talk


----------



## 710slickxx (Mar 27, 2019)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/homemade-oil-for-my-vape-pen.963771/page-54



sunni said:


> In the forums toke n talk


Sunni... please help with this...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/homemade-oil-for-my-vape-pen.963771/page-54

Someone wont stay on topic and keeps trying to sell bullshit


----------



## sunni (Mar 28, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/homemade-oil-for-my-vape-pen.963771/page-54
> 
> 
> Sunni... please help with this...
> ...


Well it looks like there was some automated spam which was taken care of 

As for off topic the forum often goes off topic it’s just flow of discussion that isn’t against the rules


----------



## 710slickxx (Mar 28, 2019)

Lol yeah, it was the spam, we are off topic but i think its important


----------



## Rooster619 (Aug 6, 2019)

@rollitup @sunni can I ask a question without being reprimanded for it?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Rooster619 said:


> @rollitup @sunni can I ask a question without being reprimanded for it?




Apparently not.


----------



## Rooster619 (Aug 6, 2019)

I didnt wanna ask then come back and be locked out. check it out just a little something i seem to always run into on a forum which i think is why i dont do social media. Plus in sunny San Diego id actually rather be at the ocean. Anyways here gos nothing. So on these cannabis sites people from all around the world coming together to pretty much try to grow cannabis even where not legal because we should have the freedom to choose if we wanna smoke or not so pretty much fighting for our freedom. But on these sites theres always a owner of the site stating its private property and you must follow his rules. Isnt that what everyone is trying to get away from and having the right to FREEDOM? Just a question.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2019)

Rooster619 said:


> I didnt wanna ask then come back and be locked out. check it out just a little something i seem to always run into on a forum which i think is why i dont do social media. Plus in sunny San Diego id actually rather be at the ocean. Anyways here gos nothing. So on these cannabis sites people from all around the world coming together to pretty much try to grow cannabis even where not legal because we should have the freedom to choose if we wanna smoke or not so pretty much fighting for our freedom. But on these sites theres always a owner of the site stating its private property and you must follow his rules. Isnt that what everyone is trying to get away from and having the right to FREEDOM? Just a question.


you have freedom and free will, you have the right to do what you please we are a private forum if you dont feel like following our rules we have the right and freedom to remove and ban you because you decided not to follow said rules.

its not complicated, nor does it have to be this hard. you can find our terms and rules at the bottom of every page under the clickable link terms and rules heres a link for oyu https://www.rollitup.org/help/terms


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2019)

Rooster619 said:


> I didnt wanna ask then come back and be locked out. check it out just a little something i seem to always run into on a forum which i think is why i dont do social media. Plus in sunny San Diego id actually rather be at the ocean. Anyways here gos nothing. So on these cannabis sites people from all around the world coming together to pretty much try to grow cannabis even where not legal because we should have the freedom to choose if we wanna smoke or not so pretty much fighting for our freedom. But on these sites theres always a owner of the site stating its private property and you must follow his rules. Isnt that what everyone is trying to get away from and having the right to FREEDOM? Just a question.


For me freedom includes the ability to change the channel if you dislike something
Not restrict me from exercising my right to view it 
But when it comes to racism the line is drawn


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 8, 2019)

Rooster619 said:


> I didnt wanna ask then come back and be locked out. check it out just a little something i seem to always run into on a forum which i think is why i dont do social media. Plus in sunny San Diego id actually rather be at the ocean. Anyways here gos nothing. So on these cannabis sites people from all around the world coming together to pretty much try to grow cannabis even where not legal because we should have the freedom to choose if we wanna smoke or not so pretty much fighting for our freedom. But on these sites theres always a owner of the site stating its private property and you must follow his rules. Isnt that what everyone is trying to get away from and having the right to FREEDOM? Just a question.


There are rules in every community and household, we just don't want anybody shitting on the floor or in other folks ears. RIU ain't Russia and is as American as freedom of speech, which is not absolute in America either. Admins aren't moderators, but deal with antisocial behaviors that are clearly stated as violations of the rules, there's a lot of freedom here and mods won't ban you for no reason, they've put up with a lot of shit and folks are still here. They are like cops and work under rules, unlike a cop they won't beat the shit out of you for disagreeing or blow yer brains out for no reason.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 9, 2019)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are rules in every community and household, we just don't want anybody shitting on the floor or in other folks ears. RIU ain't Russia and is as American as freedom of speech, which is not absolute in America either. Admins aren't moderators, but deal with antisocial behaviors that are clearly stated as violations of the rules, there's a lot of freedom here and mods won't ban you for no reason, they've put up with a lot of shit and folks are still here. They are like cops and work under rules, unlike a cop they won't beat the shit out of you for disagreeing or blow yer brains out for no reason.



Ha, I got a laugh out of that America and freedom of speech stuff! 

This site is owned by a Canadian.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 9, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Ha, I got a laugh out of that America and freedom of speech stuff!
> 
> This site is owned by a Canadian.


I guess we'll see about the limits of the free speech part when the democrats start introducing hate speech laws, expect fireworks.

You take Canadian pot ads now or has the guberment still got ya gun shy?

That is interesting to know, "responsible government" is our motto...
Hope he doesn't move yer ass to the great white north, it's a mite chilly up here, but you'd fit right in...


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 25, 2019)

As the great Dr. Martin Luther king said you can only fight hate with love. As our marijuana gets better we will hopefully be chill enough to respond to diabolical opposition in a respectful manner. 

Btw I go to live chat and nothing loads/unable to chat?


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> As the great Dr. Martin Luther king said you can only fight hate with love. As our marijuana gets better we will hopefully be chill enough to respond to diabolical opposition in a respectful manner.
> 
> Btw I go to live chat and nothing loads/unable to chat?


Hasn’t worked in years


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 27, 2019)

sunni said:


> Hasn’t worked in years



Neither have I.


----------

